

C.P. Snow's Two Cultures: Hardware and Software, Discovery and Creation - dpapathanasiou
http://space.mit.edu/~dd/ECON/two_cultures.html

======
dpapathanasiou
This is a computer science riff on C.P. Snow's "Two Cultures" Rede Lecture of
1959: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Two_Cultures>

